# Villa search



## JWhiteside (Apr 16, 2011)

My wife and I are planning to relocate to Dubai on a two-year work assignment and want to rent a 3- to 4-bedroom villa. Can someone recommend a real estate agent to assist in the search and negotiation of lease?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JWhiteside said:


> My wife and I are planning to relocate to Dubai on a two-year work assignment and want to rent a 3- to 4-bedroom villa. Can someone recommend a real estate agent to assist in the search and negotiation of lease?



If only it were that simple

There are very very few reputable agents in dubai and those there are cost more in fees than the benefit they bring. Unfortunately property hunting is really (one of the only) things you have to do yourself here!

Pick an area, find the best building/villas for you then do your research!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

One thing you need to consider is because of the backward state of the real estate industry here, if you want to lease one of the many, many available properties, you have to pay 5% of the annual rental fee as commission to the real estate agent you inevitably have to use, so regardless of how convincing they make themselves sound when they tell you they're working in your best interests, the cold hard fact is that the higher the rent they "negotiate" for you, the more commission they earn. 

Also, most of these guys are paid on commission too from their employer, so you'll generally find that the "right property" for you is one of the ones on their portfolio.

Trust no-one.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

JWhiteside said:


> My wife and I are planning to relocate to Dubai on a two-year work assignment and want to rent a 3- to 4-bedroom villa. Can someone recommend a real estate agent to assist in the search and negotiation of lease?


Any idea on the areas you prefer?


----------



## adil.khan (Apr 3, 2011)

search on Dubizzle.com in Dubai | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Dubai.
Best site to look for a place


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

There are some good ones out there, but you typically pay a higher price for the rent. Mainly because the agent will negotiate the lease and give you a higher price.

As most everyone said - there are lot of poor agents out there. 

-md000/mike


----------



## newdirection (Feb 25, 2011)

A lot of villas and apartment show generally one car park. What is car parking like around the Marina area if I have 2 cars? Is it easy to get a park for my flatmate, as I will have the main park in the building. Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The bigger apartments would typically come with more than one parking space. There should generally be offroad parking available close to a fair few apartment blocks but depending on the level of occupancy of the neighbouring buildings, it may happen that your flatmate may have to park further up the street and then walk back to your building.

If the building is practically empty, they could always use one of the empty parking bays in the car park as well.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> The bigger apartments would typically come with more than one parking space. There should generally be offroad parking available close to a fair few apartment blocks but depending on the level of occupancy of the neighbouring buildings, it may happen that your flatmate may have to park further up the street and then walk back to your building.
> 
> If the building is practically empty, they could always use one of the empty parking bays in the car park as well.


Usually the one and two bedroomed places in the Marina only get one parking space. Three or more bedrooms and you get two spaces. If your in the Abu dhabi end of the Marina there's a fair amount of on street parking but closer in it's difficult. You could try talking to the security guys in the building and see if you can come to an "arrangement" to use the space from a vacant apartment in the building


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in a Wasl (Government) property. It is a large 4 bedroom with double garage and a sizeable garden. Rebt is competitive but best of all, their maintenance people are excellent which is not something that can be said for a lot of private landlords.

Worth a look.



Wasl


----------



## JWhiteside (Apr 16, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Any idea on the areas you prefer?


Probably the west end of town. I'll be going to my office inAbu Dhabi about 1-2 days per week and the airport the other days.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

JWhiteside said:


> Probably the west end of town. I'll be going to my office inAbu Dhabi about 1-2 days per week and the airport the other days.


You probably don't want to be on the west end, as this is mostly desert. 

Airport = north
Abu Dhabi = south

-md000/mike


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you had a good look round or not seen anything yet? Feel free to email me for a private chat.


----------



## JWhiteside (Apr 16, 2011)

md000 said:


> You probably don't want to be on the west end, as this is mostly desert.
> 
> Airport = north
> Abu Dhabi = south
> ...


Ok, the Abu Dhabi end then. Guess I'm directionally challenged.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The west end is mostly sea and dodgy artificial islands, so you're not the only directionally challenged person


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

JWhiteside said:


> My wife and I are planning to relocate to Dubai on a two-year work assignment and want to rent a 3- to 4-bedroom villa. Can someone recommend a real estate agent to assist in the search and negotiation of lease?


Hey OP, where in TX are you from? I am in Austin and my wife and I will be relocating in June/July. When do you plan on going? If you go first you can let me know what you find!


----------



## JWhiteside (Apr 16, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Hey OP, where in TX are you from? I am in Austin and my wife and I will be relocating in June/July. When do you plan on going? If you go first you can let me know what you find!


Plano area. I hope we get on our way mid- to late-May. You waiting for the temperatures to reach ideal?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

JWhiteside said:


> Plano area. I hope we get on our way mid- to late-May. You waiting for the temperatures to reach ideal?


I am in Austin, actually just waiting to hear official word on my visa approval, then heading to Canada for a few weeks to visit. Then we'll be off!


----------

